# Weekend on the Lagoon



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

The IRL has been crap water quality for weeks now. Need some strong winds to clear it out.

Where is that 'beach' you parked on in the first few pics? Is it an island in mosquito?

And the last photo...haulover canal fishing the shorelines?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard and let me be the first to say "Ya done good!!!"
Great first post/report.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum [smiley=beer.gif]

Nice first report.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the welcomes.

Yes that island beach was on the mosquito lagoon. It was one of the clinker islands you can camp on near Oak Hill. I was trying to be vague as possible because I know some people are touchy on others giving away fishing areas, but I guess we all fish the same spots and you can recognize the backgrounds. 
Yes that pic was in haul over and it was near a so called "viewing area." The canal just happened to have no current and no floating vegetation so I thought I'd try tossing some lures near the rocks. Turned out to be a good idea because I caught about 10 jacks and lost another red to dolphins.
I've never caught redfish in water deeper than 4ft so it was a different experience to reel them in from that deep of water! Lots of maneuvering around other boats and anchor lines with a little 2500 reel and 10lb braid.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

slob!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and great pics on the first post!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great report! Looks like you two had a great trip!


----------

